# 2 day old kid with yellow diarrhea! What to do!



## burfer (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi,
Our first born is now 2 days old and she has VERY runny yellow diarrhea. She seems to feel fine and is having no problems nursing. Could it be coccidia this early? If so, can you treat with Di-Methox and what is the dosage? Do you worm this early, and again if so with what wormer and dosage? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Eunice (Feb 9, 2005)

Could be just an overload of milk. My last kid did some of that and it straightened itself out. I just kept a real close eye on her.


----------



## rhjacobi (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi burfer,

If it is that runny, it is probably from milk/newborn system. You said that this is your first born. If this is the first kid ever for you, let me just say that their first poop (after the plug) is yellow, but not hard, but does have some consistency to it. You do need to watch for dehydration because that can take a new born down very quick. I usually try to control (not necessarily totally eliminate) the scours with a little Pepto Bismol. I usually manage to dry it out a little too much and then you have to worry about plugging them up, not only on the inside but a hardened clump stuck on their rear end. Perhaps a cc or two to start (we raise Boers so you would have to adjust accordingly). If it doesn't improve enough, another cc or two. Some electrolyte drenches and some goat NutriDrench can help a lot for hydration and strength while you are trying to carefully get the scours under control.

I hope that this helps some.

Bob
Lynchburg, TN.



burfer said:


> Hi,
> Our first born is now 2 days old and she has VERY runny yellow diarrhea. She seems to feel fine and is having no problems nursing. Could it be coccidia this early? If so, can you treat with Di-Methox and what is the dosage? Do you worm this early, and again if so with what wormer and dosage? Thanks for the help!


----------



## decamper (Mar 3, 2005)

Our first born lamb, which I had to feed the first couple of days, had this same problem. Someone mentioned Pepto Bismol so I tried it and it did the trick. Had to do it both in the morning and again that night. She is as spunky as the other ones now. So I would think this would work for goats too. Can't speak for experience there as our goats haven't produced a kid yet.


----------



## debitaber (Jun 6, 2003)

Back off on your milk. a new born , yellow poop is a good thing. that is from the milk. running poop, is a sign of to much milk. so just give less milk, and you will be fine. enjoy your little one.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Yellow poop is ok in a newborn. The doe will usually clean it off. 

If she DOESN'T clean it off? It can create a plug that will kill the kid (food in and no waste out...). Keep it cleaned off. I had a buckling that I almost lost because of such a plug. It dries cement hard onto the skin. Use warm, wet washcloths or similar to soften it if it does dry to poop cement... Good luck!


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

My second set of twins, born Sat. April 2nd, had the same yellow poop. Sunday morning, one of the kids had a "butt plug" of hard yellow poop. I grabbed some hay from the floor of the pen and pulled it off. The mom is a very heavy milker. I milked out all her colostrum (and froze it) and the kids are doing fine. It looks as though I will have to get a bit of warm soapy water and finish cleaning them up though. My other heavy milker's kids did not have this problem...go figure. I got a third set of twins this morning. Four does and two bucks out of six kids. One more doe to kid due anytime. Good luck with your little baby!


----------



## cutinpony (Mar 8, 2005)

Some times a little cheap petrolium jelly smeared on the cheeks even in the hair of the kidds on their bottom will help to keep the poop from sticking so easily to the kidds. it has also been known to help remove stubborn clumps (dingle berries).


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

good to know


----------



## Debi (May 2, 2003)

Smell the baby's back end. If it smells bad, then you have a problem. I had one the other day do that. turns out the mama had a staph infection and one of the doelings got stinky runs from it. I gave her 1/2 cc of Dimethox 40% orally for 3 days in a row and after the first dose, she was back to normal mustard poops with no smell.

Debi 
Kaufman TX


----------



## burfer (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks to everyone. We gave her kaopectin(sp?) and she cleared right up. She is with her mom, and YES, she has tons of milk!


----------

